# Advice for 24" / 27" Gaming HD LED



## Storm_Alias (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey all,

So I am in the process for finalizing a high end Computer Gaming Setup and would really appreciate inputs and Advice regarding a 24" or a 27" LED LCD Monitor with a G2G 2ms-5ms response time.

I am hoping if I could score an IPS Panel with 5ms atleast I Guess...

The screen will be used mainly for HD Gaming purposes on a setup of - MSI GTX 580 twin Frozer II/OC on a i5 2500K/ GA-P67A-UD7-B3.

Oh and also budget wont be much of a criteria and I am not really interested going with a Multi-Monitor setup with 3D right now.

Thank you.


P.S.: On a another note, 30" LCD too sounds wicked


----------



## game-freak (Apr 6, 2011)

plz state ur budget


----------



## Storm_Alias (Apr 6, 2011)

15k - 20k - 25k ?


----------



## game-freak (Apr 6, 2011)

benq M2700HD  check it out 
another good choice would be ASUS VK278Q this is going 2 be a great gaming display with 2ms response time   check it out


----------



## Storm_Alias (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for that, but they are with speakers... are their any other Models without speakers and such.

And think these models are available in India? 

Thanks.


----------



## noob (Apr 6, 2011)

whats the cost for same ?


----------



## game-freak (Apr 6, 2011)

yes these monitors are available in india you could check the links they are from india website


----------



## Storm_Alias (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Gamefreak

I think will go with *ASUS VK278Q*.

My local Rashi Dealer said they are not dealing with Monitors from Asus 

Could you be kind enough to tell us where to buy this product from ?

Thanks.


----------



## akshayt (May 8, 2011)

an eIPS/IPS 23/24" will cost 15-25k.

An IPS 23/24" will be at least 25-30k.

An IPS 27" will be at least 40-50k.

An IPS 30" will be at least 60-70k+


----------

